# Brazo Robot ordenada por brazo humano



## ThaConectted (Nov 27, 2011)

Hola compañeros del foro bueno la idea que tengo es construir un brazo,que se mueva en la misma direccion que se mueva mi brazo, solamente con 5 grados de libertad, la pregunta es si alguno de ustedes ha visto algun robot asi, y si pudieran suministrarme un video o link seria bueno.

El problema para mi surge en como mandar al brazo robotico atraves de mi brazo propio, habia pensado en algo como el wi, pero como construir esa interfaz me resulta algo complicado ya que no me la puedo imaginar, si alguien me puede suministrar ideas seria bueno, yo ire posteando mis avanzes.

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Nov 28, 2011)

Lo mas sencillo que se me ocurre es hacer una maqueta clonando el brazo con un potenciometro o un encoder en cada articulación, tu mueves la maqueta y el robot lo repite.

Si solo quieres guiar la pinza está un poco difícil, porque te falta un grado de libertad y luego suele tener dos posibles soluciones; codo arriba y codo abajo y tienes que elegir cual quieres.
Pero no es imposible, basta con plantear las ecuaciones de la cinemática inversa con las 6 (en tu caso 5) matrices de transformación homogénea, la cinemática inversa es bastante mas compleja que la cinemática directa, es lo malo.

Con un joystick está complicado porque solo tiene 2 grados de libertad, como mucho3. Aunque no es imposible; los robots ABB se pueden mover a mano con uno de 3 + pulsador que llevan.

El mando de la WII no tengo ni idea de que devuelve, pero en principio debería de dar info de las aceleraciones, no de su posición ya que lo que lleva dentro son acelerómetros no algo que de una posición absoluta...


----------



## alejo278 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hola ThaConectted...
Se me ocurre que para empezar debes hacer ensayos con un solo movimiento y si funciona, implementar el resto de movimientos, uno por uno...
 Puedes ensayar con dos piezas plasticas o de madera de aproximadamente 20Cms. unidas en uno de sus extremos por un punto movil formando una "V", en el cual aseguras un potenciometro lineal en el punto de union y lo aseguras en tu braso, que el punto de union quede centrado en tu codo y atraves de un pic, por las entradas ADC conviertes la posicion del potenciometro en su respectivo codigo binario y lo envias por infrarojo o modulos RF...


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Nov 28, 2011)

con un acelerometro






pero mi experiencia me ha enseñado que es mejor hacer primero la parte mecanica de manera que quede lo suficientemente robusta para  poder hacer bien las pruebas


----------



## alejo278 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola...

Me interesa el tema y no conocia los acelerometros asi que despues de leer un par de articulos sobre ellos, me queda un par de dudas sobre como implementarlos para medir la posicion de algunos movimientos...

segun los articulos que leei dicen que los acelerometros miden la inclinacion y velocidad ejercida sobre ellos en dos o tres cordenadas, pero...como implementarlos para medir la posicion del brazo en sentido horizontal?...como implementarlos para los dedos o pinzas del robot para la separacion de ellos en cualquier grado de inclinacion si las pinzas fueran giratorias?...como implementarlos para medir los grados de giro del brazo en sentido horizontal?...

...creo que el acelerometro es una buena opcion para medir la inclinacion del brazo y giro de la muñeca (no veo la forma de implementarlos para medir las posiciones del resto de movimientos).

me gustaria ver el proyecto terminado y funcionando con buenos resultados!!!


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Nov 29, 2011)

creo que aqui hay mas informacion


http://cache.freescale.com/files/sensors/doc/app_note/AN3107.pdf?fpsp=1

http://lanavajadelgeek.blogspot.com/search/label/MMA7260

habria que aplicar algo de mecanica newtoniana para programar el micro creo


----------



## ThaConectted (Nov 30, 2011)

Muchas Gracias por sus respuestas a todos y una disculpa por no haber respondido antes pero estoy en examenes finales en la universidad,espero cada semana ir subiendo un avanze.

Creo que estas en lo mas correcto RAFAELSAYAYIN tengo una idea de como hacer el brazo mecanicamente,aunque como nunca he trabajado con acelerometros hare una prueba con alguno, solo para poder ver yo fisicamente el resultado como dice alejo.

Scooter yo creo que tu opinion es la que voy a emplear en un principio, con una maqueta.

Investigare un poco y en 1 semana traere mis dudas,experiencias y videos para ir formando el proyecto


----------

